# Looking to egg share - questions



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just looking into egg sharing and have received questionnaire from clinic to fill in.

Its asks whether you have recent LH/FSH/prolaction and estradiol and if so to send a copy of the results, and if not to arrange to have it done and a copy sent to them.

My GP did FSH/LH/prolactin this cycle which means I'm missing estradiol.

Do you think I can just get estradiol done next cycle, or will I need to have had them all done at the same time?

also will a rubella result from 2005 still be valid for them to save me having to have it done again?

My GPs a bit of a sod so i don't want to see him/ask him for anymore tests than I have to.  Predicted CD2/3 coming up very soon so need to get sorted which tests I need to do as don't want to have to wait another month to get them done  

also with tests needed for egg sharing do you pay for these at the time of consultation usually, and what happens if you aren't accepted for whatever reason, can you get the money back for the additonal tests you had that you wouldn't have had for a normal cycle of IVF

Cheers


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, welcome to the board. 

I would say that you can just ask for the E2 to be done again. No need for all the others to be repeated if they all came back ok. 

Im not too sure on the rubella, I would imagine its still in date, but you might need to check that with someone else on here, sorry. 

Good luck with everything! Which clinic are you hoping to go with??

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tossing up between ISIS (nearer but have to pay the extra for ICSI) or Bourn hall (further away, but ICSI included in egg share).

questionnaire is from bourn hall.

I did phone them but the woman I spoke to wasn't too sure!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

PiePig said:


> also will a rubella result from 2005 still be valid for them to save me having to have it done again?


When I egg shared, the clinic I was at accepted my rubella results from 10yrs ago from when I had my second child.

Rubella immune status won't change if you've had it or had the vaccination. So I can't see a problem at all if your result is from 2005.

Good luck

Vicki x

Vicki x


----------

